# Naranjo's "Enneatype Structures" vs "Character and Neurosis"



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

Is "Enneatype Structures" any different from "Character and Neurosis"? I have the latter and although I found it to be brilliant, it doesn't offer what I'm looking for. A lot of the Enneagram authors use Naranjo as reference but I couldn't find what they're alluding to in "Character and Neurosis". Anyone has both?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Ancient bump.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Naranjo also does workshops. I've seen videos and heard stuff he's discussed 3rd hand from those who've gone to one of his workshops, and it's more than what's in Character & Neurosis. So maybe that's where these other authors have gotten additional info. 

I'm interested in his other books too, but wonder if it will just be a repetition of the same ideas.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Naranjo's approach seems to be more experiential where the Enneagram types are part of self-discovery and exploration. I don't know that approach lends itself well to a book format. Though he did try to capture that in his book _Enneatypes in Psychotherapy_ which is transcribed from the First International Symposium on the Personality Enneagrams. There's a 5 part series of audios on YouTube that may help understand his approach better and also offer his take on subtypes. Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to include the links here so you'll have to search Youtube.com with "naranjo subtypes" to find them.


----------

